# I5 Prozessor von Intel



## Cerastes27 (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin momentan dabei mir einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen. Dabei bin ich über die neuartigen i5 2500k und 2400 von Intel gestolpert(der 2500k hat eine höhere Leistung, laut chip.de reicht es), die eine interne Grafik dabei haben. Mich würde interessieren ob jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Prozessoren hat, und ob sie sich für WoW und Rift eignen könnten, auch von Grafikseite hier, der Prozessor reicht von der Leistung her ja eh dicke aus. Mich interessiert nur die Grafikkomponente. Ich habe eine Bildschirmauflösung von 1024x768 insofern sollte das ja nicht überfordert werden denke ich mal. Ich überlege sowieso eine Grafikkarte hinzuzuholen, möchte damit aber eigentlich gerne noch warten bis zu Diablo 3 mal die Grafikanforderungen rauskommen. Falls jemand Infos oder Erfahrungen mit der internen Grafikleistung dieser Prozessoren hat würd ich mich über eine Antwort freuen.

MFG


----------



## Klos1 (29. Januar 2011)

Die Grafikkomponente kannst du vergessen. Die gibt nicht viel mehr her, als man es von Onboard gewöhnt ist. Davon abgesehen gibt es gerade beim zocken oft gravierende Treiberprobleme.
Ansonsten sind die CPU's 1A und auch zum zocken das beste, was man sich derzeit holen kann. Aber ne Graka muss da schon dazu.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Januar 2011)

Es gab einige Berichte wo die "interne" Graka fast an eine 5450 rangekommen ist.
Ansonsten würde ich mir auch gut überlegen, ob ich wirklich einen neuen Rechner kaufe und dann mit  1024x768 zocke :>.
Du solltest den Rechner schon so planen, dass du mit Full HD zocken kannst, weil du mittlerweile kaum noch Monitore kaufen kannst, die das nicht können.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Januar 2011)

Also, ich hab gerade einen 2600er bei mir stehen. Hab ihn für einen Kumpel zusammengebaut. Jetzt steht er ne Woche bei mir rum und wird getestet.  Meiner Meinung nach taugt dir Grafikeinheit nicht zum zocken.
Bei vielen Sachen hast du das Problem, dass es garnicht startet, oder aber du hast Grafikfehler. Und wenn es mal läuft, ist die Performance einfach mehr schlecht als recht. Ich kann das, was in den Tests geschrieben wird nur unterstreichen. Die CPU ist der Burner. Die Grakikeinheit ist beim 2600er nur für Office zu gebrauchen. Auch wenn es für anspruchlosere Spiele in niedriger Auflösung und niedrigen Details reichen würde, so macht das Ding bisher beim zocken aufgrund der schlechten Treiber einfach keinen Spass. Deaktiviert man das Teil und benutzt hingegen die GTX560, so kommt richtig Freude auf. Schade nur, dass es nicht meiner ist und ich den Rechner in einer Woche wieder abgeben muss.


----------



## muehe (30. Januar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Deaktiviert man das Teil und benutzt hingegen die GTX560, so kommt richtig Freude auf. Schade nur, dass es nicht meiner ist und ich den Rechner in einer Woche wieder abgeben muss.



hihi kann ich vorstellen 

ich werd demnächst den 2500K holen und das UD3P sollte dicke reichen wobei ich gern mal son AsRock Brett für mich testen würde z.b. das Extreme 4

die 870er (Extreme3) Boards bisher nur im Bekannten-/Verwandtenkreis verbaut


----------



## Klos1 (30. Januar 2011)

Ich schwöre bei den Boards auf Gigabyte. Mir kommt immo nichts anderes ins Haus. Bei dem Rechner ist es auch ein Gigabyte geworden, zusammen mit Gigabyte GTX560.


----------



## muehe (30. Januar 2011)

ja hab auch 2. Gigabyte nach Asus jetzt auch nen EP45-UD3P schöne Boards vorallem was OC angeht

bei nem Dual-Core über 500Mhz FSB


----------



## Belo79 (30. Januar 2011)

Jup, der I5 ist ein klasse Teil..

Habe einen I5 760 und ein Gigabyte Board Ga P55A UD4

Habe die CPU auf 4 Ghz laufen


----------



## Legendary (30. Januar 2011)

Sandy Bridge taugt nicht zum Spielen, das soll es auch gar nicht. 

Sinn dahinter ist 1. der Wegfall der Grafikeinheit auf dem Mainboard und das damit verbundene langsamere Ansprechen der Grafik"karte", anstatt das sie jetzt quasi direkt neben der CPU sitzt. 2. soll SB immerhin schnell genug sein, BluRays und FullHD Filme ruckelfrei abzuspielen, dass heißt sinnvoll für einen leisen Barebone. 

Für ordentliche Spieleleistung ist eine gescheite Grafikkarte natürlich weiterhin unumgänglich!


----------



## Soramac (30. Januar 2011)

Hä, wollt Ihr mich verarschen? Chip hat geschrieben das der externe Grafikkchip von den CPU's für World of Warcraft FullHD auf mittlere Einstellung reicht?


----------



## Legendary (30. Januar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hä, wollt Ihr mich verarschen? Chip hat geschrieben das der externe Grafikkchip von den CPU's für World of Warcraft FullHD auf mittlere Einstellung reicht?


Quelle? :>


Ich hab da ganz andere Informationen drüber gelesen.


----------



## Soramac (31. Januar 2011)

> *Gute integrierte Grafik*
> Neben der eigentlichen CPU ist die neue Grafik-Einheit ein Highlight des Prozessors. Beim i7-2600K kommt die Intel HD Graphics 3000 mit zwölf Shader-Prozessoren zum Einsatz. Ein eigener Speicher fehlt, dafür hat der Grafikkern über das Ringsystem direkten Zugriff auf den LLC. Für die Textur-Erstellung zwackt er sich zudem einen Teil des Arbeitsspeichers ab. In unserem Praxis-Test von Sandy Bridge konnten wir beispielsweise das Online-Rollenspiel World of Warcraft bei einer Auflösung von 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel und mittlerer Detaildichte der Grafik mit angenehm flüssig laufenden 30 Bildern pro Sekunde spielen. Kein Vergleich zu einer separaten Grafikkarte, aber um Längen besser als alle anderen integrierten Grafikeinheiten, die derzeit auf dem Markt sind.




Chip.de http://www.chip.de/artikel/Intel-Core_i7-2600K-Prozessor-Test_46638546.html

Ist zwar der zweite die Intel HD 3000, statt 2000.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Januar 2011)

Das istn riesiger Unterschied. Zumal die HD3000 nur in den i7 Sandy Bridges zum Einsatz kommt. Davon abgesehen ist WoW absolut kein Benchmark. Viel zu unberechenbar, keinerlei sicher feststehende Skalierungen. Chip gibt keinerlei Testmethode an, nichts. Zumal Chip von Kompetenz so weit entfernt ist, wie CB von Fairness und Unabhängigkeit in ihren CPU-Tests.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2011)

Also, Wow hab ich nicht getestet, dafür aber jede Menge andere Spiele. Die Sache ist halt die: selbst wenn die Karte verglichen mit anderen Onboard-Karten keine schlechte Figur macht, so hast du eben das Problem, dass einige Spiele garnicht erst starten, oder nur mit übelsten Grafikfehlern laufen.


----------



## Ol@f (31. Januar 2011)

Wie aktiviert man egtl. die IGP unter Win7?


----------



## Kyragan (31. Januar 2011)

Grafikkarte ausbauen. 

Alternativ im BIOS die primäre Grafikquelle auf "IGP" oder "Onboard" stellen.


----------



## Ol@f (31. Januar 2011)

Aso, ok danke.^^ Dann lass ich es erstmal. Ist mir doch zum umständlich.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Januar 2011)

Zum Strom sparen taugts eh nix. Erstens weils keine Technik für den Desktop-PC gibt, die on the fly von diskreter auf Onboard-Grafik wechseln kann und zweitens wird die Grafikeinheit im i5 eh per Power Gating komplett abgeschaltet und selbst High-End-Grafikkarten sind im idle sehr genügsam. Meine HD5850 Toxic verbraucht im Idle etwa 18W...


----------



## Ol@f (31. Januar 2011)

Was hat die IGP dann für einen Sinn? Als Normalverbraucher würden mir nur 2 Argumente einfallen, die hier dann ja nicht greifen.
1. Strom sparen
2. Falls die Graka mal abrauchen sollte, einen Notersatz zu haben.


----------



## Blut und Donner (31. Januar 2011)

gar nicht erst eine grafikkarte brauchen -> office rechner


----------



## Ol@f (31. Januar 2011)

Naja, ohne Grafikkarte hab ich kein Bild, weil ich den Monitor ja irgendwo anschließen muss.


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2011)

_Öhm - Onboardgrafikkarte -> Monitor reinstecken -> Bild haben? _


----------



## Ol@f (31. Januar 2011)

Hmm, vielleicht überseh ich es beim UD3P, aber dort seh ich kein Onboardchip.

Edit. 

Ich hab jetzt mal direkt gefolgert, dass es dann in dem Falle, bei anderen Boards in der Preiskategorie dann wohl ähnlich aussehen sollte.


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2011)

_Achso..ich dachte du sprichst im allgemeinen von Onboard-Karten - sorry _


----------



## Ol@f (31. Januar 2011)

Beim Asrock P67 Pro3, Gigabyte UD3, UD5, Asus P8P67LE kann ich auch keinen Onboarchip entdecken.

Edit. Die würden sich ja alternativ auch noch eignen.

Wär ich also immernoch bei der Sinnfrage.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2011)

Du kannst die Grafikeinheit bei den Boards nicht nutzen. Dafür brauchst du ein H-XXX Board und kein P-XXX. Bei dem H-XXX hast du einen DVI-Anschluss. Bei den P-XXX hast du Pech gehabt.
Dafür kannst du übertakten. 

Hier kannst du sie z.B. nutzen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a591083.html


----------



## Ol@f (31. Januar 2011)

Ahh, ok danke.

Edit. Aber für mein Empfinden doch ein bisschen umständlich gelöst.

Gerade wenn man sich dann ein 2600k holt und noch eine bessere IGP hat, kann man sie egtl vergessen...


----------



## Kyragan (31. Januar 2011)

Der 2600k macht in Verbindung mit nem H67 Chipsatz absolut keinen Sinn. Der normale 2600er wäre eher was, aber die Frage ist doch wozu nutze ich diese IGPs bzw. in welchem Typ Rechner. In Gaming-PCs ist die IGP nutzlos, für HTPCs haben sie zu viel unnötige Power die zu viel Strom frisst, das gleiche gilt für Home Server und NAS, ebenso für Office-Rechner.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2011)

Ja, dumm ist das schon irgendwie. Auch wenn Käufer eines k's wahrscheinlich eh keinen Wert auf sowas legen, so ist es irgendwie schon komisch, dass es Boards gibt, welche die IGP nicht zugänglich machen.
Den Sinn dahinter verstehe ich also auch nicht wirklich. Aber es kommen ja noch andere Boards.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Januar 2011)

Waiting for Z68.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Februar 2011)

Hmm, irgendwie darf man jetzt bis Ende Februar auf "ordentliche" Mainboards warten.

Hardwarefehler im Mainboardchip


----------

